# ? about removing a tub and resale value



## ford2fast9 (Mar 9, 2009)

The house we live in now has 2 small bathrooms but the guest is bigger than the master( the master only has one sink). There next to each other and i came up if i go into the other bathroom about 16" i can free up enough space to have 2 sinks and a nicer tub enclosed in tile in the master bath. Bad thing on the other side i dont think i can have room to place a tub at. I can do a pretty nice size shower 33x45 but will this hurt my resale value. 

Thanks just trying to put everything in prospective before i get serious about doing the project


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

as long as you have at least one tub you should be fine with resale value.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

We're in a similar boat... have 2 bathrooms, already redid the 2nd/guest and will be doing master early next year. We were told by multiple real estate agents and a couple friends in the biz that you need to maintain at least 1 tub in the home... in this case its our 2nd bathroom, and we'll be removing the tub in the master and replace with a standing shower.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ask a local realtor what the implications of this are. Preferences vary by region, and even sometime city.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I would think the "community" bath would be the one to leave the tub in. Just my opinion though and my wife tells me when it comes to "design/decor" all of my "taste" is in my mouth.....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, usually you want the kids taking their baths in the Main bathroom
Not going thru the Master bedroom to get to the tub
If you are thinking about resale might want to take that into consideration


----------

